# Snoring anyone



## dr woo (Dec 15, 2005)

Everytime im on cycle within a week of starting my snoring becomes unbareable for my wife. I dont know exactly what exaggerates an existing problem, aditional weight, or the gear itself but it would be nice to know if anyone has encountered this problem and if there was a way to ease it, i know i am wide open to a wide range of funnies but try to keep it constructive if you can, lol.
i kinda like having a beautifull women in my bed beside me and dont really want to sleep in the spare room, so help would be appreciated.
Woo.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 15, 2005)

snoring is caused by many things.....but it is possibly the excessive bulkiness of throat tissue from gaining weight.


----------



## dr woo (Dec 15, 2005)

if its that it must be water right m8?
Maybee if i stop d-bol that will help save my wifes sanity.
Maybee i will stop it next week or the week after, lol.
cheers, 
Woo.


----------



## max lift (Dec 15, 2005)

I dont have a solution to the problem but I snore as well when I am on,


----------



## dr woo (Dec 15, 2005)

i just read up on it, apparently its more common in older overweight males
and gets worse with age as the tissue in the soft pallett becomes softer and vibrates whilst your asleep and its relaxed.
Maybee we can stiffen this tissue by falling asleep with a viagra in our mouths, lol.


----------



## Parker123 (Dec 15, 2005)

I tend to snore less on my side.  I always try to face away from my girl and this seems to work about 75% of the time.


----------



## JoshF56 (Dec 15, 2005)

now that you say that i have noticed that i have been snoring a little (i wake myself up lol) and i never have before


----------



## jabo1jabo1 (Dec 15, 2005)

that is weird you are posting this about snoring because i was about to do the same.

i'm on week 8 and my wife just moved to the guest room.   
my partners wife moved to their guest room 2 weeks ago because his snoring has gotten so bad.

i have never had a snoring problem before unless i was shit faced drunk. i don't drink when i'm on so that is not the problem. 

how bout it kell, wolfy, dr, or pin...any suggestions.


----------



## dr woo (Dec 15, 2005)

i used to stop if i was on my side now nothing makes a difference.
 it seems a trivial subject at first but all joking aside, snoring is supposed to be the third most common reason for marraige breakdowns, after infedelity and money problems.


----------



## JoshF56 (Dec 15, 2005)

dr woo said:
			
		

> i used to stop if i was on my side now nothing makes a difference.
> it seems a trivial subject at first but all joking aside, snoring is supposed to be the third most common reason for marraige breakdowns, after infedelity and money problems.


i could definately see that.  you dont get enough sleep b/c their snoring keeps you awake, next thing you know, your getting pissed at all sorts of little things


----------



## dr woo (Dec 15, 2005)

you got it m8,
and b4 you know where you are your lovely placid wife turns into the devil, lol.


----------



## tee (Dec 16, 2005)

Its funny that you brought this up dr, I seem to snore more when I am on as well. Thats weird. Dont those nose strips that are supposed to help you breathe better help with snoring?


----------



## dr woo (Dec 17, 2005)

i havent tried any cures as yet but its got so bad that even my wifes ear plugs arent working anymore
I am going to go to the doctor and see if i can get refured to a specialist so that i can get surgery on my medical insurance.
Thats how bad its got, lol.
Woo.


----------



## Captain Canuck (Dec 18, 2005)

I just sleep in my daughter room when it gets bad. lol I have no choice the wife always tells me to go in to the other room so I just put my little girl in my room. Pluss I get the bed all to my self and I like that...


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Dec 18, 2005)

.


----------



## dr woo (Dec 19, 2005)

from what ive read its the soft pallett vibrating that causes the noise, there are gum sheilds that you can buy that are supposed to work but i dont think i could sleep with one in all night, if anyone trys any of the so called cures please post your results.
Woo.


----------



## mojo (Dec 21, 2005)

Every time I use gear I get the same problem. What has been working for me is snor stop. You can purchase it at about any pharmacy. There are several kinds but what has worked best for me is the type that is an inhalent that you shoot into your throat. 30 minutes before bed and than right at bed time. According to the wife the snoring has almost completely stopped. Hope this helps.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Dec 22, 2005)

.


----------



## DinK (Dec 22, 2005)

Ya I snore in the first place but when on the juice OMG it's insane, nasal strips help a little but not much


----------

